# How sharp should the mower blade be?



## mustafa (Aug 1, 2018)

I'm new to mowers and I want to buy a new small electrical mower, I noticed that the blade is not sharp as a knife, it has some thickness. Knowing that every one says that the blades should be sharpened. Is it ok, or I have to sharpen it.


----------



## mustafa (Aug 1, 2018)

I forgot to mention that it is a rotary mower with a deck blade.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Normally none of the blades are sharp. I always sharpen mine to get a clean cut.


----------



## mustafa (Aug 1, 2018)

Do I have to sharpen a new blade?


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

Depending on the mower you may need to sharpen because the folks that are selling it may not be lawn care fanatics.

There is a big school of thought that says you should use an 80 degree or so bevel to prevent the blade from getting nicks if you hit a rock.

I prefer to not do this and instead make the blade as sharp as I can even sharper than they come from the factory.
Usually factory bevel angles are from 30 to 45 degrees. I like to regrind mine on a belt at about 25 degrees and make the blades very sharp. I have not had a problem on my last three lawns with rockstrikes. I mow at the highest setting usually.

I think you will find a fair multiplicity of opinions here. But all well informed and reasoned.

I was looking at the replaceable blade inserts for a robot mower and they are like stainless steel razor blades.


----------



## Rucraz2 (Apr 8, 2018)

This year was the first year I got away from using that cheap grinding tool you connect to a drill and started using a grinder. I started with a regular metal disk which worked better. Then moved to a flap disk. Boy does that make a difference. And is a lot more forgiving. Not quite razor sharp, but if I sliced it across my hand I'm pretty sure it would cut. It sure makes a difference in the lawn. Some do say if you get them razor sharp they don't last as long, or they need to be sharpened more often. Not sure if its the gator G6's I have, but I have mowed my 1 acre probably 5 times with them this sharp and they are still almost as sharp as the first day. I also use a reel mower in my dogs 500sqft pen to cut low. I would say my blade tips look almost identical.


----------



## dacoyne (May 27, 2018)

I got an ECHO 21" 58v rotary at the beginning of the season. I sharpened the blade as soon as I got it out of the box. It wasn't dull, but it wasn't "sharp". With that being said I really do like the mower.


----------



## ForsheeMS (May 21, 2018)

Most new mower blades aren't sharp enough out of the box. Even if they blade itself was sharp that heavy coat of paint they have makes the blade feel dull. I sharpen brand new mower blades before they ever touch the grass. As a side note, I typically sharpen my blades once a month. Maybe that's overboard but I like to have sharp blades. Much better for the grass.


----------



## mustafa (Aug 1, 2018)

@ForsheeMS you are right my first mowing with the brand new blade did not make clean cut. I will sharpen it.


----------



## aug0211 (Sep 5, 2017)

I'm interested in this as well. I'm using a dremel attachment. It definitely takes off metal - the sparks fly!

As far as sharpness, I get mine to the point where it shaves off particles of my fingernails if I slide it up along the broad side of them.

I'm not sure what the right level of sharpness is, though!


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

Most manufacturers grind their blades from 30 to 45 degrees. I sharpen mine down to about 25 degrees.


----------

